# NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Suns



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

(7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Suns










Suns Lead Series: 1-0
 
<table class="gScGTable" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">*Apr*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sun 23</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->L 107-102 </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Wed 26</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ Phoenix<!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TNT</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Fri 28</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> 7:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">ESPN</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Sun 30</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> 12:30pm</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">ABC</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="60">* May*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="40">







</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="165">*Opponent*</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="75">*Time**</td> <td class="gScGHeader" align="center" width="90">*TV*</td> </tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Tue 2</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> Thu 4</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center"> @ Lakers if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowEven" align="center">--</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> Sat 6</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center"> <!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ --> @ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM --> Phoenix if necessary </td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">TBD</td> <td class="gSGRowOdd" align="center">--</td></tr></tbody></table>

​ Date: Wednesday, April 26th
Time: 7:30 pm



 Starters
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S.Nash </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Bell </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Thomas </td><td align="center" valign="top">S.Marion </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Diaw </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *20*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *22*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *10*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *15*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.400*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.333*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.800*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *22*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> FG% *.417*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">L.Barbosa </td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jones </td><td align="center" valign="top">E.House </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Grant </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0* </td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">J.Jackson </td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *0*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 


Lakers vs the Suns in 2005-2006 Regular Season:

 L 112 - 122 
 L 93 - 106
 L 96 - 107 
 W 109 - 89 


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Bryant</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.5</td><td class="sortcell">42.5</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>5.5</td><td>3.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.5</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Odom</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>42.0</td><td class="sortcell">17.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>10.5</td><td>12.5</td><td>6.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.75</td><td>3.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Parker</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>36.5</td><td class="sortcell">14.8</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.75</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>C. Mihm</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">6.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.5</td><td>4.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>D. George</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.3</td><td>1.5</td><td>3.0</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>1.75</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>K. Brown</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>18.3</td><td class="sortcell">5.0</td><td>1.3</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.8</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Walton</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>22.3</td><td class="sortcell">4.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>4.3</td><td>5.0</td><td>3.0 </td><td>1.33</td><td>0.33</td><td>1.3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Cook</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>11.5</td><td class="sortcell">3.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.3</td><td>2.5</td><td>0.8 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.25</td><td>0.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Vujacic</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>19.8</td><td class="sortcell">2.8</td><td>0.3</td><td>2.0</td><td>2.3</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jackson</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.5</td><td class="sortcell">1.5</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. McKie</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>9.0</td><td class="sortcell">1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>A. Bynum</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>1.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Turiaf</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>4.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.5</td><td>9.0</td><td>36.0</td><td>45.0</td><td>20.0</td><td>7.75</td><td>2.75</td><td>11.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">96.9</td><td>10.9</td><td>29.3</td><td>40.1</td><td>21.1</td><td>6.54</td><td>4.32</td><td>13.4</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">NAME</td><td width="5%">GP</td><td width="5%">GS</td><td width="6%">MIN</td><td width="6%">PTS</td><td width="5%">OFF</td><td width="5%">DEF</td><td width="5%">TOT</td><td width="5%">AST</td><td width="5%">STL</td><td width="5%">BLK</td><td width="5%">TO</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Marion</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>40.8</td><td class="sortcell">23.3</td><td>2.8</td><td>9.3</td><td>12.0</td><td>0.8 </td><td>2.00</td><td>2.25</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>S. Nash</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>35.0</td><td class="sortcell">18.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>5.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>12.3 </td><td>2.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>4.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>R. Bell</nobr></td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>39.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.7</td><td>0.7</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.7</td><td>2.7 </td><td>0.67</td><td>0.67</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>L. Barbosa</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>31.3</td><td class="sortcell">14.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.8</td><td>2.3</td><td>4.3 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>2.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>E. House</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>17.5</td><td class="sortcell">11.3</td><td>0.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>1.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>J. Jones</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>23.8</td><td class="sortcell">10.3</td><td>1.0</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.50</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>N. Tskitishvili</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>16.0</td><td class="sortcell">9.0</td><td>2.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>5.0</td><td>2.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Diaw</nobr></td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>33.3</td><td class="sortcell">8.5</td><td>2.3</td><td>5.3</td><td>7.5</td><td>6.5 </td><td>0.25</td><td>0.50</td><td>1.8</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>T. Thomas</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>18.0</td><td class="sortcell">4.5</td><td>0.5</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.0</td><td>0.5 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>B. Grant</nobr></td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>12.0</td><td class="sortcell">3.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>0.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"><nobr>P. Burke</nobr></td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>8.0</td><td class="sortcell">0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0</td><td>0.0 </td><td>0.00</td><td>0.00</td><td>1.0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>4</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">106.0</td><td>8.3</td><td>33.3</td><td>41.5</td><td>25.5</td><td>5.50</td><td>3.75</td><td>10.5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">OPPONENTS</td><td>82</td><td>---</td><td>---</td><td class="sortcell">102.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>33.4</td><td>45.9</td><td>18.9</td><td>7.21</td><td>3.44</td><td>14.3</td></tr></tbody></table>



​


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

2 ways this game will end...

Lakers win
OR
Suns blow us out

we will not have a close game again, Kobe had a bad game and he will bounce back... next game either we win or we get blown out.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

bold prediction...lakers win by 10


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Lakers will win by 6. Now we know we can play these guys. We've gotten the jitters out of our system, Kobe will be more involved and we'll have a very solid performance. Plus...we won't be playing in the afternoon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

If we follow the same game plan... Feed the post, and kick out on double teams... We could have a chance.. But Kobe will have to play better than he did in game one. That means he come out and go for 35 shot attempts and get 51, leaving the team standing there watching, but he also cant finish the game with only 22 points. He will need to find a balance, and be more assertive in the first half.. If he had warmed up a little int he first half, he might not have looked so stale in the second.

I'd like to see the Lakers limit the three pointers.. Attempt 10-12 max. The lakers are simply not a three point shooting team. When they attempt to trade three pointers with the Suns, they end up looking pathetic. When the soons make a three, I expect us to drive to the basket. Get the 2.. One point difference will not matter when the suns go cold. You cant make three's forever in one game.

It really wont be anymore important in this series than game 2. Going down 0-2 to the suns, is basically going down 0-3 with one game away from elimination. The Lakers need to even the series up. They need Luke, Brown, and Odom to play the way they did today.. And Kobe to play the way he normally does.

By the way... AM I THE ONLY ONE that hates the fact that we keep getting 4 day rest peroids between games? WE suck when we come off extended time off... I'd much rather play tuesday than wensday.. Cause we always start the first quarter cold, out of ryhtme and stagnent....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Lakers will win by 6. Now we know we can play these guys. We've gotten the jitters out of our system, Kobe will be more involved and we'll have a very solid performance. Plus...we won't be playing in the afternoon.



Suns were 2-7 on Sundays.

Suns will win next game as well and have a better offensive night.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

The Lakers need to have Kobe work out of the low post more because he was either scoring or finding the open man every time.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



SunsFan57 said:


> Suns were 2-7 on Sundays.
> 
> Suns will win next game as well and have a better offensive night.


Blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## KennyK (Aug 5, 2005)

Tue 2 @ Phoenix if necessary TBD -- 
Thu 4 @ Lakers if necessary TBD -- 
Sat 6 @ Lakers if necessary TBD -- 
?? 

I think this might be a little mistake. Game 6 is supposed to play at Phoenix , isnt it?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

From the looks of things this should be a W, unless of course Odom and Kwame lose their balls again.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

KennyK said:


> Tue 2 @ Phoenix if necessary TBD --
> Thu 4 @ Lakers if necessary TBD --
> Sat 6 @ Lakers if necessary TBD --
> ??
> ...


Naw Game 6 is in LA.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Is it Wednesday yet? Cant wait..LOL


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I really really like the current Lakers lineup, I love it. Everybody is doing their things. Lakers could beat the Suns.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers need this one.

I have a good feeling about this one, as long as Kobe shoots better (which I fully expect him to do), and Odom plays the same way he did in Game 1.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We need to feed Lamar in the post, but I'm not sure about Kwame. He is still bricking a ton of layups. And anytime he gets fouled, he almost never finishes. So we take 1 out of 2 at the foul line. I suppose it is still productive if the Suns get in foul trouble. It also helps floor spacing and keeps Kwame interested which equates to defense. Pretty soon, the Suns are going to start standing straight up with their arms in the air, challenging Kwame to make something. And Kobe needs to have one of those games where he finds the balance. I'm not sure why it is so hard to strike a chord in between ultra-passiveness and ultra-agressiveness. If Kobe finds it with the same effort from the supporting cast, then we will win. Sometime or another, they are going to start missing a few of the ridiculous three point attempts.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Someone wanna guard Tim Thomas? Stop him.. Was Kwame on him last game?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

EHL said:


> From the looks of things this should be a W, unless of course Odom and Kwame lose their balls again.


I would like to share the same enthusiasm as you guys, but i don't know... I sincerely expected the game we could take was the first: the Lakers were building momentum, Lamar and Kwame were playing assertively... Then Kobe (of all people!) has a sub-par game trying "to play team ball".

Well, nothing against playing team ball, obviously, but it sure seems the only way to beat the Suns in their home is if Kobe, Odom AND Kwame all play great. What are the odds?

And the lack of a consistent 3 point shooter is hurting...

But i'm keeping my fingers crossed...

GO LAKERS!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



PauloCatarino said:


> Well, nothing against playing team ball, obviously, but it sure seems the only way to beat the Suns in their home is if Kobe, Odom AND Kwame all play great. What are the odds?



Pretty good, considering the suns cant and dont wanna play D, the fact of the matter is, the kids can get to the basket anytime they please, the shots will be there, thet just have to make them, and once again

Defense.DEFENSE.DEFENSE!!!!!!!!

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAKKKESHOW!

TIM THOMAS IS A BUM!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



City_Dawg said:


> Pretty good, considering the suns cant and dont wanna play D, the fact of the matter is, the kids can get to the basket anytime they please, the shots will be there, thet just have to make them, and once again
> 
> Defense.DEFENSE.DEFENSE!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


It's pretty dumb to say that the Suns don't want to play D. They don't have the tools on the interior to play D. When Kurt Thomas was in there, the Suns were a top 5 defensive team (even top 2 for a good portion of the time). You aren't going to be a good defensive team when Tim Thomas is your anchor on D. Diaw is too short to really do damage, though he definitely plays hard on D. Marion can get hurt on the inside when taller guys post him up. "Don't wanna" is an incorrect assumption.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

What i would like to see the Lakers do in the next game against the Suns.....

-Kobe be more aggressive in the next game. 

-All the starters get in double figures again like last game and distribute the ball evenly. 

-Pound it in to Kwame and hope and pray he makes the 2 foot basket :gopray:

-Odum to get another double double and be aggressive. 

-Contain Steve Nash!

-Hope Tim Thomas doesnt have another once in a lifetime game again. 

Yea right...easier said than done!?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

I just hope I see another competitive game, the last thing we need is to get blown out by being overconfident about last game. It's practically a given that Kobe will deliver next game, but this time the outcome will be decided by the roleplayers, and I am not sure that they will have another game like they all had in game one.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Kwame needs to finish his damn plays and he needs to finish STRONG DAMNIT

he gets great position and never finishes...whos gonna guard him?/?? hes not that big 


but i doubt the Suns have anyone that can contend with his size in the post....AND LAMAR 

HAS TO POST UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


but THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR ...>THE LAKERS NEED TO STOP THE SUNS 3s!~!!!~~!~~!!!


if they dont they dont stand a chance....the Suns shoot a ****ing 3 any chance they get

they will shoot a 3 from an offensive rebound they dont care...that ****s annoying....


Man i will be watching Lakers better show something out their Kobe should just score 60 

hahaha


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Kobe needs to attack like Kobe, and not pretend to play second fiddle.

Lamar, to keep playing aggressive and attacking the rim and making plays.

Luke, keep playing the way you're playing.

Smush, D someone up... you have all the physical tools to do so.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

They need to pound it in to Kwame early. The Suns may take an early advantage while doing this, but that's fine in the long run. If Kwame gets a few buckets early, it'll keep him enthusiastic. If that happens, you're going to see the Kwame who bangs and grabs boards instead of the lackadaisical Kwame.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Why the hell doesn't Kwame just DUNK IT!?!?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Why the hell doesn't Kwame just DUNK IT!?!?



hahaha thats what im saying...Damn does he have small hands ???


geesh 


he is right their !!! all he has to do is throw it down !!!!

it must be something but who knows what it is 

man Lakers gottta take this one!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

oh AND STop THE DAMN 3 Q!!!!


make the SUNS love for the ****ing 3 work against them!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



thug_immortal8 said:


> I just hope I see another competitive game, the last thing we need is to get blown out by being overconfident about last game. It's practically a given that Kobe will deliver next game, but this time the outcome will be decided by the roleplayers, and I am not sure that they will have another game like they all had in game one.


why not? everyone had just about thier season averages, the only one that stands out is Luke, hell they all coulda had more points if it werent for missed "bunnies" and freethrows

O doesnt matter in tis series, the D does, its all about the D


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

*The Playoff Lakers (Game 2)*​ 
*Smush, Cook, and Kwame*: :curse: "Make a damn shot, Kobe!"​^
*Kobe:* :curse: "Me?!!!! I just busted my *** and my head (thank you, Tim Thomas) out there trying to get you guys involved - and you didn't make jack ****.....rrr..stupid REFS!!!

*Sasha:* :curse: "Hey, that three pointer was good!! Now no matter what I do, Kobe's going to say that I was no help to him.

*Odom:*  "All of that effort for nothing. It also doesn't help that Ronny was dancing after every Suns' basket too."

*Ronny:* :banana: "We lost!? LETS DANCE!!"
^
*Mckie:*  "Oh just get another heart problem and die already."
*Tim Thomas:* :biggrin: :basket: "Can somebody say, 'BUCKETS'!!"
^
*Jackson:* :eek8: "What the hell is Tim Thomas doing here!?"

*Phill:* :yes: "Kobe scores 50 against this team and we lose. We have all starters in double figures and we still lose.....our team sucks - yeah that's what I should tell them. The last time I told the team they stunk they responded with a blow-out win."


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Gut check time...IMHO - win this game or go home. Sac responded against SA last night and almost pulled it off. We did much better defending Nash after the first qtr last game. If this continues, we can take the series. Tonight - we win big!!! The cocky sissies get exposed tonight in a rougher game. 

Another thought - Lebron goes 7 for 24 with 10 TO's (1 short of playoff record) - Media (and this board) would have fried Kobe if he had a game like this.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Nash named MVP, Kobes got some motivation. I still belive they'll go to the post though, Just look for Kobe to get his as well.


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Unique said:


> Nash named MVP, Kobes got some motivation.


Exactly.

I can't imagine that Kobe is happy about this.

With that and the fact that he didn't play too well in Game 1, I expect Kobe to come out hard and have a *very* good game. Five plus steals, maybe 40+ points.

I predict that the Lakers will take this one.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Once again, this game is all on kwame... kobe will get more than last game (obviously)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



matt7 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I can't imagine that Kobe is happy about this.
> 
> ...


Exactly what i was thinking!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I have a funny feeling that this is now or never for the Lakers.

We must take this one.




GO LAKERS!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe should've b1tch slapped Nash's ugly *** during that confrontation.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Odom is (was) dribbling too much.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Lakers could be up by at least 6 if they stop their turnovers


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Lakers could be up by at least 6 if they stop their turnovers


playing good D getting good looks on O...but the damn turnovers--all in all a good 1st though 24-22 lead


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

we can hold this team to under 100... we would have last game had we not given up 39 friggin points the first quarter... PJ's earning his paycheck on the defensive side...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

and on the TNT text mssg question... who will win MVP? i know Nash won but i picked Kobe anyway cuz **** em.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

i don't care who but someone needs to guard nash and wack him hard.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I love the way the Lakers sent Smush into the post as soon as House came into the game.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

im going with a charge on the fake MVP for 200...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers are adjusting well defensivly in this game with a small lead.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i like how PJ has Kobe handling the ball more unlike last game where he was often a bystander... this should have him warm for "take over" time instead of rusty and out of rythym...


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

no lead is good enough until we win though..haha. this is the sun's. they can get hot. need to keep on scoring and scoring. need to hit them free-throws. we should have won the last game if we hit all our free throws or most.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow! The Suns are in a serious dry spell....Lakers gotta keep adding to the lead!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This is sweet stuff right now :clap:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

yea we need to put on the pressure while we got em down... good TO by phil... get **** under control b4 we see any of the lead evaporate watsoever...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i love the timeout phil just called--were shootin freethrows the rest of the qtr.,, n we dont need that shot by jimmy J that early in the shot clock against the suns..smart move just to remind the boys whats up


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm real excited by what I see, and it gives me good hope for the future.

BTW check out the sig and PM me if you wanna be in it.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lakers suck...watch this lead disapper in the third. Y'all should give up and hope for a KG for Kwame trade next season.


Losers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well Kobe has 3 fouls.. lead down to 9.. gonna be up maybe 3 or so at the half.. argh!


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

I dont think that was the best time to take out Kobe.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

3 fouls...You have to there is still a whole 2nd half left


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well Kobe has 3 fouls.. lead down to 9.. gonna be up maybe 3 or so at the half.. argh!


Damn looks like my anti jinx came true...


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, Steve keep passing the ball like that. He has wild passes. Hate Nash! Silly turnovers.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

dam smush. how is a street baller lose the ball liek that? Are streetballers all about handle?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Other than that **** up Smush did before the end of the half...i'm pretty happy with how the Lakers are playing....gotta keep the momentum going for another 2 quarters.!


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

DaFranchise said:


> 3 fouls...You have to there is still a whole 2nd half left


Yea my bad, I missed the foul he got right be for that.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm encouraged with what I'm seeing... Kobe trusting his teammates, his teammates actually fufilling potential... Kobe deep frying Raja Bell, rippin it up any style you want...

I love it, I love it.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

dam just saw the replays, Odom is so left handed. I can't imagine how good he could be if he can work on his mid J and right hand.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well Kobe has 3 fouls.. lead down to 9.. gonna be up maybe 3 or so at the half.. argh!



:curse: 

Are we up 3?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> :curse:
> 
> Are we up 3?


 Is it time to close the bandwaggon yet? Looks like we were right.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Nope and I'm very glad to be wrong.. It's just when Kobe goes out they usually you know.. mess it up.. they didnt which I like.. nice :clap:

And no I'm not rooting against them.. I'm staying with them thru wins and losses.. they are looking like a damn good team lately..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Wow wow wow wow.

I'm still POed about the last play, though. First of all, Smush is an idiot. Second, the refs have instant replay and they *still* get the call wrong? How the hell is that possible?

Lamar is tearing apart Shawn Marion...we need to keep looking for him. The first possession of the next half will be important because a 17-point defecit is a lot different than a 13-point defecit when you're playing the Phoenix Suns.

Heck, EVERY possession is important when you're playing the Suns in the playoffs.

We have have have have HAVE to stick to the game plan: run the half court offense, make them play our game, and share the ball. If/when Phoenix starts to make a big run, that's when we can give Kobe a chance to take over, but even then we want to stick to the game plan for the most part. We can't have ANY possessions where we take quick jump shots like the one that Jim Jackson took...God, that pissed me off.

GO LAKERS! PLEEEEASE keep this going!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Amazing half.

Who would've thought that a fastbreaking team like the Suns would not be able to capitalize on 12 Laker first half TO's?


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

does anyone know what happened to ernie? (commentator). his face is swollen. is he sick? just curious.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



laker girl said:


> does anyone know what happened to ernie? (commentator). his face is swollen. is he sick? just curious.


He has cancer.
I heard he's goning to go through chemotherapy in the off-season. Really sucks.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



laker girl said:


> does anyone know what happened to ernie? (commentator). his face is swollen. is he sick? just curious.


He has some cancer.. I believe..


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

laker girl said:


> does anyone know what happened to ernie? (commentator). his face is swollen. is he sick? just curious.


I noticed that too, his face is like ballooned up on that one side, and it kind of freaked me out. Anyone have any clue as to what it is? Is he trying to out eat Chuck?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

what i wanna know is why we didnt have kobe handleing the ball more at the guard spot throughout the season..granted he is great at scoreing out of the post..but lamar usually has a size advantage over his man..it makes sence for them to swap spots in the O more than we did this past season..but whatev we did fine in the regular season n we're looking pretty good right now.


----------



## equivocator99 (Jan 24, 2006)

laker girl said:


> does anyone know what happened to ernie? (commentator). his face is swollen. is he sick? just curious.


http://www.insidehoops.com/ernie-johnson-022206.shtml


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



mang said:


> He has cancer.
> I heard he's goning to go through chemotherapy in the off-season. Really sucks.


What! Oh my gosh. I feel so bad for him. Barkley must be feeling really stupid for making fun of him all these years. I really like Ernie. He has a deep voice. I hope he'll get through this. Props to him for working and not letting it get to him. I couldn't face the world looking swollen. All this bickering about BBall now sounds meaningless.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Yikes.... we are a fragile team!! weather the storm guys!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



laker girl said:


> What! Oh my gosh. I feel so bad for him. Barkley must be feeling really stupid for making fun of him all these years. I really like Ernie. He has a deep voice. I hope he'll get through this. Props to him for working and not letting it get to him. I couldn't face the world looking swollen. All this bickering about BBall now sounds meaningless.


Yeah it does, I didn't know dude had cancer. Barkley used to make fun of him about his swollen face?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Yikes.... we are a fragile team!! weather the storm guys!!!


It's not about being 'fragile'... basketball is a game of runs.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



The MAMBA said:


> Yeah it does, I didn't know dude had cancer. Barkley used to make fun of him about his swollen face?


well barkley makes fun of everyone and he poked at ernie pretty often. i'm sure he didn't know of ernie's cancer though. it's all fun and games w/charles.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



The MAMBA said:


> It's not about being 'fragile'... basketball is a game of runs.


Of course it is. But i'll admit that i have some doubts about whether we can survive a run by the Suns.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

WTF kind of call was that?!

They just called a 3-second violation on Kwame 5 seconds into the shot clock! These refs are ****ing horrible.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Someone please refresh my memory and let me know who Ernie is?? The equipment manager?


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Ghiman said:


> Someone please refresh my memory and let me know who Ernie is?? The equipment manager?


Dude, you watching TNT? Ernie is the TNT sport broadcaster or commentator that sits with Kenny, Magic, and Barkley in the studio. You may not be able to tell because they are not showing him up close but his face is swollen. I saw him a few days ago up close and it was pretty bad.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

I'm watching the game on Kcal Ch9.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

kobe's gotta get himself to the 'Fn freethrow line


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Izzo!!!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Okay...one more quarter to go...cant let this game slip out of the Lakers hands....just keep doing what they're doing!


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Ghiman said:


> I'm watching the game on Kcal Ch9.


Oh sorry. I'm not local (in Minneapolis) so it's on TNT over here. If you flip to TNT you'll know once you see him.

Last quarter! Need to keep scoring and get to the line. Esp Kobe. Time to take over. Need to stop Nash. He's passes are pretty tricky.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Yeah, his face is huge...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

I hope the cancer subsides, or they can get rid of it. I wonder what the actual cancer is of?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

You know what would be nice? one of the 18 point qtrs from Kobe that he seemed to have every night this year. If he could just get stupid hot he could close out the game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

STOP fouling!!! aaaaaaargh!!


----------



## equivocator99 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



The MAMBA said:


> I hope the cancer subsides, or they can get rid of it. I wonder what the actual cancer is of?


"follicular" Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma

http://www.insidehoops.com/ernie-johnson-022206.shtml


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



The MAMBA said:


> I hope the cancer subsides, or they can get rid of it. I wonder what the actual cancer is of?


it's his lymph nodes (glands) i believe. starts in the neck the glands help protect the body from infection. if it gets infected or swells it's not good..cancerous.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Lakers got this. They'll steal homecourt. Advantage Lakers.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

OMG! 4 minutes to go...just gotta hang on there for four lousy minutes!! :gopray:


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Don't jinx it....


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Almost there. Most important is defense. If we can't make our shots can't let them either.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Got Dang!! That wa sweet!!! Kobe. I don't care if it was a charge or not. Kobe got a non-call last game so they owe him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

NAAAAAAAAAAAASTY kobe!!!! On Nash's head.


----------



## Postmortem (Apr 2, 2006)

Lamar's diving rebound and pass to Kobe has to be the play of the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

there probably should have been a no call of that dunk... ****


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I can't take this......... too gutwrenching!!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

we have to stay efficient offensively


----------



## Shining Greatness (Feb 22, 2006)

Dunk of the year by Kobe. Nasty!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

clien said:


> we have to stay efficient offensively


Yeah, that last shot by Kobe was not the best......

Anyways, up 5, 2:37 to go. Get it done!!! I'd love to see Kobe on the FT line.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Great no call on that Kwame play!!! Phew!!!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yea baby! Yea!!!!! 7 point lead...34 seconds to go!!! Wohoooo!!!!


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

nervous now. still plenty of time for suns to come back. need defense.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

just got home, yeahh baby woooooooohoooooooooo Lakers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

hold on..lakers showing alot of heart in this game


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Still not comfortable! I wanna see 00:00 on the game clock!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*1 ALL *****ES!*


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

YEEEEEEEEEES!!! Should have won game 1 too but we'll take it.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wohooo! Stole one game in Phoenix!!!!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

SASHA 21 mins off bench with 11 points three 3 pointers


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Man luv how kobe play today, how he stand up for his team mates, and how he is hugging N encouraging his team mates.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Woooo hoo! Take that Phx! Kobe just posterized Nash. Great Stuff , Great Win!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



spiraling said:


> Man luv how kobe play today, how he stand up for his team mates, and how he is hugging N encouraging his team mates.


Yeah, it ws great when he stood up for Sasha at the beginning and let Nash know what was up.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

The Lakers finally found a way to beat Steve Nash. If the Lakers can defend the home court they can come back to Phoenix with a 3-1 lead.


----------



## laker girl (Jan 29, 2006)

Okay time to go nite nite. It's 12:30 over here. Until we meet again


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

oooooowwwweeeeeeee..... *can we all shut the haters up about Phil just being good cuz he has talent...this man can COACH!!! *

and kobe showed some leadership tonite...


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess we can always trust Phil especially during the playoffs. During the regular season we see time and time again Phil let the boys gone through big opponents scoring runs, stagnant offensive flow, and defensive lapses all by themselves. Someone said in this board that this all will change during the playoffs, and Phil will actually be taking charge of certain situations. We can see it tonight, and actually we can see during these two playoff games that Kobe isn't as boneheaded as I thought. He actually listen and apply it on the court things that will get us through this series. 

I guess I was just underestimating his understanding of the game, leadership, and maturity. Because all I see in the regular season is the shoot happy Kobe that don't trust his teammates. Let's hope this continues for the rest of the playoffs.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Great win for Lakers.  Let's carry this momentum back home, and take care of business.


----------



## Mohamed_#8 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

AWESOME!!!

Kobe is so damn smart, splitting the first two games in Phoenix with a pass-first mentality.

I am sure we'll win the next two games in Los Angeles, I bet Kobe will go for 50 on his home floor in both games as well.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Good job boys :banana:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Mohamed_#8 said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Kobe is so damn smart, splitting the first two games in Phoenix with a pass-first mentality.
> 
> I am sure we'll win the next two games in Los Angeles, I bet Kobe will go for 50 on his home floor in both games as well.



I hope you're wrong bro. Kobe is playing great. Involve his team mates then take over at the end.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Crank it up ****ers! It's a good wednesday to pound a few beers. Thank you Lakers for brightening up my day. How about Kobe getting in Nash's face, "Are you gonna hit me?" :rofl:

Back home we go.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

GREAT GAME GREAT GAME GREAT GAME!!!!!

I just got back from watching this game on HD and it was absolutely amazing.

That kobe dunk on nash was just jaw droppin and man I ran around.. Kobe was like MVP this mutha ****aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

great game. Lamar has absolutely killed shawn marion these first two games.
averages for lamar
21, 10.5, and 4 shooting 63%
averages for marion
16, 8, and 1 shooting 43%

keep it up lamar :banana: :banana:


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Too many turnovers! Kwame was killing me with that butterfingers stuff, man. Thank God they brought in Brian Grant near the end of the first half....he's always good to screw something up. *whew*

Controlled tempo and good ol' fashioned solid D. Thats how you win a game. :clap: Take away the Suns fancy cutesy passing routine and they're very much beatable. 

Cannot WAITfor game three!


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

The Lakers are looking very good. Stats are spread very nicely. Odom shooting 9-12? Dang. This is a team that can do damage not only this year, but next year if they continue to improve like this. Now I'm a bit worried about the Clippers getting the Lakers in the second round. :biggrin: 

Why has it taken this long for the team to work together like this?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

All I can say....










And...










And...










And...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Sweet .gifs and pictures!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

LMAO i love the last picture.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

hell of a game guys.. lakers better keep on winning!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

I missed the Sasha-Nash-Kobe altercation. What happened?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

sasha fouled nash on the way to the basket. after the play, sasha turned to argue w/ the ref and got his arm tangled with steve. steve being the big bully that he his pushed him off, and kobe came to sasha's aid. no biggie; just the heat of the moment.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



Sean said:


> I missed the Sasha-Nash-Kobe altercation. What happened?


Sasha and Nash got a little tangled, Nash was a jerk by violently throwing his arm out of an accidental tangle, and Kobe came over and had a few words for the jerk.

btw - before the game a 38 yr Laker fan and a real smart dude (who can't get a rep to save his life) wrote:



West44 said:


> We did much better defending Nash after the first qtr last game. If this continues, we can take the series. Tonight - we win big!!! The cocky sissies get exposed tonight in a rougher game.


didn't win big but played a brilliant (and rougher) game nonetheless. this team has come so far since the beginning of the yr and i'm very proud of the guys tonight. tonight they clinched a successful season in my book. 

beautiful chemistry on this team. on the other side, you've got Nash calling out his team for not trying hard - yeah that's the way to make your teammates better.

Brilliant game plan by Phil: 

Get rougher with them - our guys were up in their jocks playing rougher as I predicted.

Stopping the break - use the clock, force phoenix to bunch up defensively by cheating to their weak post 'D', negating their ability to get out and run in a wide open court. pretty cool - expose their weak interior 'D' and take away their running game by feeding the post - win win baby!

Handling Sean Marion - have him so busy thinking about post 'D' and getting owned by Lamar that most of his offense disappears - that's the only knock on this guy - if you play him the right way he disappears. He was shutdown in the series they lost last yr too. and he shoots like a third grader too.

Nash TO's - they're building a wall against this guy and he's repeatedly turning it over.

Defend 3 pt line - they don't have many players who can create their own shots but they have the best shooters in the league - by guarding the 3 pt line, they have to move negating their spot up strength.

Kobe's sudden unselfishness - he's playing a very smart game - just the right amount of aggresiveness against the double teams - kudos to phil & kobe for the discipline, trust, and skill to pull this off. The "real" mvp stood up.

Walton, Kwame, Lamar, and others have stepped up huge at the end of the season as well.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> All I can say....


Atless Nash prevented getting pwned by Kobe's nut sacks by using his hands.. :rofl:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d170/cirrocuban/MVP.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: NBA Playoffs 2006: Round 1, Game 2 (4/26) (7) Los Angeles Lakers @ (2) Phoenix Su*

Is anyone else salivating to hear Staples Center the first time Kobe goes to the line?


----------

